# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] موسوعة العمارة الإسلامية في مصر عبر العصور

## boukybouky

فن العمارة الإسلامية من أوسع الفنون إنتشاراً، فقد امتدت الإمبراطورية الإسلامية 
من الهند و آسيا الوسطي شرقاً إلي الأندلس و بلاد المغرب غرباً و من جنوب إيطاليا 
و صقلية شمالاً حتي بلاد اليمن جنوباً.

و من الطبيعي أن الأساليب المعمارية في الإمبراطورية الإسلامية الواسعة لم تكن 
ذات طراز معماري واحد في القرون الطويلة التي ازدهر فيها الفن الإسلامي، 
فهي تختلف في مواد العمارة نفسها و في أنواع الأعمدة و تيجانها و العقود 
في المآذن و القباب و الدلايات أو المقرنصات  و في أنواع الزخارف الهندسية 
و النباتية و الخطية و كذلك في المواد التي تغطي بها الجدران كالجص و القيشاني. 

و في موضوعنا هذا نتطرق لعرض تطور فن العمارة في مصر عبر العصور و الأزمنة
 المختلفة التي مرت بها بداية من دخول الإسلام مصر علي يد عمرو بن العاص 
وصولاً إلي القرن العشرين مع عرض النماذج المعمارية عبر تلك العصور.

و سيتم تقسيم الموضوع لعدة حلقات في مواضيع منفصلة يمكنكم الإطلاع عليها عبر
 الضغط علي عنوان كل عصر في هذا الموضوع الرئيسي من خلال الفهرس المحدد 
لمحتوي الموضوع بالكامل.

*فهرس الموضوع:*

1- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في بداية عصرها.................
2- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر الفاطمي..............
3- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر الأيوبي................
4- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر المماليك..............
5- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر المماليك الأتراك (البحرية) الجزء الأول 
6- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر المماليك الأتراك (البحرية) الجزء الثاني 
7- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر المماليك البرجية 1
8- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر المماليك البرجية 2
9- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر العثماني 1...........
10- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر العثماني 2.........
11- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر محمد علي.......... 
       وصولاً للقرن العشرين

أتمني أن ينال الموضوع إعجابكم و دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،
*المصادر:*

* كتاب العمارة الإسلامية في مصر للدكتور كمال الدين سامح
* موقع المجلس الأعلي للشئون الإسلامية
* موقع مكتبة الجامعة الأمريكية يالقاهرة
* موقع مصر الخالدة

----------


## boukybouky

*العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في بداية عصرها*

بدأت العمارة الإسلامية في مصر علي يد عمرو بن العاص الذي فتح مصر في عصر أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب سنة (18هـ -639 م) و أمره الخليفة ببناء أول مسجد  جامع بمصر و هو "جامع عمرو بن العاص"  بالفسطاط  الذي عرف فيما مضي بإسم الجامع العتيق، و كانت مساحته (28.9 × 17.34 متراً).

1- جامع عمرو بن العاص بالفسطاط

و كان المسجد في بادئ الأمر مغطي بالجريد و مشيداً علي قوائم من جذوع النخل و تم تنسيقه و تجديده في عهود مختلفة و تمت أكبر الإضافات في عهد (عبد الله بن طاهر) الوالي العباسي سنة 212 هـ و بلغت مساحته (112.50 × 120.50 م).



و تخطيطه مؤلفا من صحن مكشوف تحيط به أربعة أروقة يشتمل رواق القبلة منها على سبعة صفوف من العقود موازية لجدار المحراب وتمتد بكامل عرض الجامع ومثلها فى رواق المؤخرة كما يشتمل كل من الرواقين الجانبين على سبعة صفوف من العقود موازية لجدار المحراب أيضا وتنتهى عند الصحن.



وكان للجامع ثلاثة عشر بابا ثلاثة منها بالجدار البحرى وخمسة فى الجدار الشرقى وأربعة فى الجدار الغربى و واحد فى الجدار القبلى كما فتح بأعلى حوائطه الأربع شبابيك معقودة بين كل اثنين منها تجويف مغطى بطاقية مخوصة وهذا الجامع بحالته التى نشاهده عليها الآن.و يشتمل على فناء كبير يؤدى إليه ثلاثة أبواب مفتوحة فى وجهته الشمالية وينتهى من الجنوب برواق القبلة.



 أما حوائط الخارجية فمزيج من عصور مختلفة أهمها ما يرجع أيضا إلى أيام عبد الله بن طاهر وقوامها بعض شبابيك بالوجهة الغربية بزخارفها المحفورة على الخشب كما يوجد بهذه الوجهة وبالوجهة البحرية بعض شبابيك يرجع عهدها إلى عمارة الأمير سلار لهذا الجامع سنة 703هـ - 1304م وقد شملت هذه العمارة ذلك المحراب الجصى الجميل الذى لازال موجودا إلى الآن بالوجهة البحرية.



2- دار عمر بن العاص (21 هـ)

من أهم الدور التي شيدت منذ الفتح الإسلامي في مصر دار عمرو بن العاص بمدينة الفسطاط و كانت تقع علي بعد حوالي أربعة أمتار عن الجانب الشمالي الشرقي لجامعه المعروف، و كانت تعلوه قبة مذهبة.
و كانت هذه الدار فسيحة جداً حتي سميت بالمدينة كما أطلق عليها إسم "القصر الذهبي" و أصبحت داراً للإمارة حتي دمرها الحريق الذي سببه مروان الثاني أثناء هربه.

3- مقياس النيل بالروضة

في عهد الخليفة المتوكل علي الله العباسي أنشئ "مقياس النيل" بجزيرة الروضة سنة (247 هـ - 861 م) و يتكون من عمود رخامي مدرج يتوسط بئراً مربعاً من الحجر مساحتها 6.20 متراً مربعاً و بها درج يوصل إلي القاع و يتصل المقياس بالنيل بواسطة ثلاث فتحات بالقرب من القاع علي شكل عقود مدببة ترتكز علي أعمدة متصلة ذات تيجان كورانثية، و نقشت علي جدران البئر من الداخل و فوق العقود آيات قرآنية مكتوبة بالخط الكوفي و هي تناسب ما يتصل بالزرع و الماء.



4- "لميدان" 

و لنشأة أحمد بن طولون في العراق تأثير في أخذ الفن الطولوني كل أصوله عن الفن العراقي و يعتبر أول مرحلة جميلة واضحة في تاريخ الفن الإسلامي في مصر، فله صفاته و مميزاته.
و قد شيد أحمد بن طولون قصره و أطلق عليه و علي ميدان لعب الصوالجة اسم "الميدان"، و كان موقعه تحت الصخرة التي أقيمت فوقها قلعو صلاح الدين "ميدان الرملة" و في الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية من القصر
كانت تقع دار إمارة أحمد بن طولون و كانت ملاصقة لحائط القبلة لمسجد بن طولون، و لها باب يفتح علي المسجد و كان للقصر تسعة أبواب. و لقد قلد ابن طولون سامرا فيما اتخذه لقصره من ميدان كبير للعب الصوالجة إذ وجد مثل هذا الميدان قبل ذلك في قصر الخليفة "الجوسق الخاقاني" في سامرا.

5- جامع أحمد بن طولون (259 هـ - 872 م)

عهد الخليفة المعتمد علي الله إلي أحمد بن طولون بولاية مصر و الثغور الشامية و أنشأ أحمد بن طولون مدينة جديدة تمتد من المقطم إلي جبل الكبش أسماها "القطائع" و بني بها مسجداً جامعاً عرف بإسمه للإجتماع بالمسلمين في صلاة الجمعة، 



و تبلغ مساحته حوالي ستة أفدنة و نصف و كان لنشئة بن طولون في العراق أثرها في نقل الأساليب المعمارية العراقية إلي مصر في عهده ، و يوجد بالرواق الشرقي جزء من لوحة فنية رخامية تضمنت إسم المنشئ و تاريخ إنشاء المسجد مكتوبة بالخط الكوفي.
يتكون المسجد من صحن مربع في الوسط و هو فناء مكشوف مساحته حوالي 92 متراً مربعاً و تحيط به أربعة أروقة أكبرها رواق القبلة الذي يتكون من خمس بلاطات و كل  من الأروقة الباقية يتكون من بلاطتين فقط. 



و يتوسط الصحن فسقية داخل بناء مربع التخطيط تعلوه قبة محمولة علي صفوف من المقرنصات، 



و توجد في بطون العقود و حول النوافذ زخارف جصية تمثل الزخارف في العصر العباسي التي وجد ما يشابهها في مدينة سمراء موطن بن طولون الأصلي و تمثل أقدم الأمثلة من نوعها في مصر الإسلامية.



 و محراب المسجد يكتنفه عمودان علي شكل تجويف نصف دائري في حائط القبلة و يغشي جدرانه فسيفساء رخامية يعلوها شريط من الزخارف الزجاجية عليه كتابات بالخط النسخ ، 



و مئذنة الجامع متأثرة إلي حد كبير بمئذنة مسجد سمراء المعروفة (بالملوية). 



6- بيت و بستان خمارويه

و تخطيط البيت الطولوني مكون من فناء مربع يتوسط البيت و يحده من جهة سقيفة مكونة من ثلاثة عقود نرتكزة عيل دعامتين مربعتين او مستطيلتين.
زرع خمارويه بستان كبير في داره فيه أنواع الرياحين و اصناف الشجر و النخيل مقلداً في ذلك حدائق سمرا كما غرس الشجر المطعم و بني برجاً من الخشب الساج ثم كسا التخل بالنحاس المذهب.و شيد ايضاً في دره مجلساً سماه بيت الذهب و يذكر المقريزي أن حوائطه كانت مطلية بالذهب و محلاه بنقوش اللازورد كما جعل فيه صوراً بارزاً من الخشب تمثل نساء برؤوسهن أكاليل من الذهب المرصع بالجواهر، كما يذكر ايضاً أن خمارويه قد أنشأ في داره فسقية ملأها زئبقاً و كان منظرها عجيباً في ضوء القمر و قد أقامها لمعالجة الأرق الذي كان يشكو منه، و قد أنشأ خمارويه في داره أيضاً داراً للسباع.

انتظرونا و العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر الفاطمي

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## حمادو

ماشاء الله موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بوكي بوكي

تسجيل متابعة للفن والعمارة الاسلامية.
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## أم أحمد

ريهام
وموضوع في غاية الرقي والروعة
ومجهود جميل منك
انا عارفة انك بتحضري للموضوع ده من فترة
واخد منك وقت وجهد كبير
وعشان كده طلع في منتهي الجمال 
اعداد اكثر من رائع
في انتظار البقية
دمتِ بكل الخير
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> مشكور


أهلاً بك أخي الكريم منور الموضوع




> ماشاء الله موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بوكي بوكي
> 
> تسجيل متابعة للفن والعمارة الاسلامية.
> تقبلي تحياتي


يا رب يخليك يا حمادو 

بجد سعيدة انه عجبك و برأيك هذا

و اتمني أن ينال بقية الموضوع إعجابك

********************

الف شكر لكما و دمتما بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ريهام
> وموضوع في غاية الرقي والروعة
> ومجهود جميل منك
> انا عارفة انك بتحضري للموضوع ده من فترة
> واخد منك وقت وجهد كبير
> وعشان كده طلع في منتهي الجمال 
> اعداد اكثر من رائع
> في انتظار البقية
> دمتِ بكل الخير


يارب يخليكي يا رافعة من روحي المعنوية يا قمر 

آه و الله يا سمسمة انت علي يدك كان فعلاً 

يا رب بس الموضوع يعجبكم و اكون قدرت اقدم صورة مبسطة 

لتطور فن العمارة تكون مفيدة و مشوقة في نفس الوقت

دمتِ بكل خير يا قمراية

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية boukybouky

موضوع متكامل غاية في الروعة والجمال ......
ومن غيرك عزيزتي يستطيع أن يقدم لنا هذا الفن الرائع بهذا الأسلوب الأروع .....
سلمتِ وسلمت يداكِ علي المجهود المتميز ......
وفي انتظار الحلقات القادمة باذن الله .....
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## boukybouky

> *الغالية boukybouky
> 
> موضوع متكامل غاية في الروعة والجمال ......
> ومن غيرك عزيزتي يستطيع أن يقدم لنا هذا الفن الرائع بهذا الأسلوب الأروع .....
> سلمتِ وسلمت يداكِ علي المجهود المتميز ......
> وفي انتظار الحلقات القادمة باذن الله .....
> لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


يا رب يخليكي يا ليلة 

الروعة و الجمال في تواجدك يا قمر

تسلمي و بجد سعيدة انه عجبك 

و ان شاء الله يعجبك بقية الحلقات

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مريومة

موضوع في غاية الروعة

ومجهود حلو كتير 

سلمتِ وسلمت يداكِ علي المجهود الرائع 

مشكورة حبيبتى

----------


## boukybouky

> موضوع في غاية الروعة
> 
> ومجهود حلو كتير 
> 
> سلمتِ وسلمت يداكِ علي المجهود الرائع 
> 
> مشكورة حبيبتى


الروعة تواجدك مريومة 

يا رب يخليكي اي مجهود يهون لما اقدم شئ مفيد و يعجبكم

تسلمي يا قمر و يا رب يعجبك بقية الحلقات

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيزة / بوكى بوكى
عمرة مقبولة بمشيئة الله وحجة كبيرة اتمناها لكى . 
هذا الموضوع باقة متكاملة عن فن العمارة الإسلامية وبالفعل جميل وأشكرك عليه . أدعوكى للدخول لموضوع أخناتون ونساء الفراعنة بنفس القاعة فقد أكل فيه أخناتون من يد بوكى بوكى ما لذ وطاب. اشكرك ودمتى بخير

----------


## boukybouky

> العزيزة / بوكى بوكى
> عمرة مقبولة بمشيئة الله وحجة كبيرة اتمناها لكى . 
> هذا الموضوع باقة متكاملة عن فن العمارة الإسلامية وبالفعل جميل وأشكرك عليه . أدعوكى للدخول لموضوع أخناتون ونساء الفراعنة بنفس القاعة فقد أكل فيه أخناتون من يد بوكى بوكى ما لذ وطاب. اشكرك ودمتى بخير


يا رب يخليك يا ا/ سيد تقبل الله منا و منكم يا رب يسمع من بقك ربنا بجد 

و نكون جمعاً ان شاء الله علي عرفات إحنا و كل من يتمناها يا رب 

العفو و انا سعيدة جداً برأي حضرتك حقيقي،

علي فكرة انا مش كنت اعرف اني من ضمن الرحلة في الأوتوبيس و ده شرف لي 

و ان شاء الله نتقابل هناك عند إخناتون ...

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## osha

انا بقى رحت التاني الاول وقلت اكيد فيه جزء اول فاتني كالعادة طبعا
بس لحقته كويس 
شفت انا شاطرة ازاي  :: 
سأتابع معك ان شاء الله لغاية لما نوصل لبيت السحيمي وشارع المعز كله

----------


## boukybouky

> انا بقى رحت التاني الاول وقلت اكيد فيه جزء اول فاتني كالعادة طبعا
> بس لحقته كويس 
> شفت انا شاطرة ازاي 
> سأتابع معك ان شاء الله لغاية لما نوصل لبيت السحيمي وشارع المعز كله


منورة يا أوش أوش طيب كويس انك جيتي علي هنا  :: 

ده شرف لي يا قمر متابعتك 

في إنتظارك دوماً 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع غاية في الروعة والثراء والقيمة الحقيقية
مهما اتحدث يا بوكي لن اوفيكي الشكر على مجهودك الذي تابعته معك يوما بيوم أثناء إعدادك لهذا الموضوع الشيق
ساتابع باقي الحلقات
ولكي مني كل التحية والقدير على هذه الهدية الرائعة التي أهديتيها لقاعة مصر التي في خاطري
 :M (32):

----------


## boukybouky

> موضوع غاية في الروعة والثراء والقيمة الحقيقية
> مهما اتحدث يا بوكي لن اوفيكي الشكر على مجهودك الذي تابعته معك يوما بيوم أثناء إعدادك لهذا الموضوع الشيق
> ساتابع باقي الحلقات
> ولكي مني كل التحية والقدير على هذه الهدية الرائعة التي أهديتيها لقاعة مصر التي في خاطري


الثراء يتواجد حيت تتواجد قلب مصر

يا رب يخليكي مش تتصوري اد ايه شهادتك ديه لها اثر كبير علي نفسي

علشان انا بعتبرك قدوة لي بجد فيما أكتب في هذه القاعة خاصة 

ده فخر لي متابعتك لباقي الحلقات و يا رب تنال إعجابك

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

تمت إضافة حلقة :

العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر المماليك الأتراك (البحرية)-1

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ميمة اسلام

موضوع رائع يا ريهم 
فعلا معلومات قيمة وموسوعة شاملة 
في امان الله

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الغاليه بوكى 
كالعاده موضوع جميل وفيه معلومه باسلوب جميل 
قراءه ممتعه بحق 
ياريت يكون فيه موسوعه شامله لكل العصور 
شكراً لكِ 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك اختى الغاليه بوكى 
اولاً اشكرك على غيرتك على اظهار موضوعك بشكل لائق ولفت نظرى الى انه موسوعه شامله وليس مواضيع منفصله كما اعتقدت
ورجعت اليها الان ولكن نظراً لضيق الوقت لايمكننى قراءتها دفعه واحده 
ولكنى اكتفيت  بالجزء الذى تم قراءته وبما ان التقييم لابد وان يكون عن السلسه جميعها وان كان التقييم عن كل موضوع على حده اسهل بكثير وبما  ان البيت بيبان من عنوانه مش المثل كدا بردو صح هههههههههه لذا هنلاقى مواضيع مميزة جداً كباقى المواضيع 

[frame="1 80"]فهرس الموضوع:
1- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في بداية عصرها.................
2- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر الفاطمي..............
3- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر الأيوبي................
4- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر المماليك..............
5- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر المماليك الأتراك (البحرية) الجزء الأول 
6- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر المماليك الأتراك (البحرية) الجزء الثاني 
7- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر المماليك البرجية 1
8- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر المماليك البرجية 2
9- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر العثماني 1...........
10- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر العثماني 2.........
11- العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في عصر محمد علي.......... 
وصولاً للقرن العشرين 
انها بحق موسوعه اكثر من رائعه  ولى عوده لها ان شاء الله 

[/frame]

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ بوكى بوكى..
موضوع جميل جدااا.. بجد مفيش أجمل من فن العمارة الأسلامية عبر العصور..
موضوع شدنى أوى من وقت الأوسكار وفوزه بشهادة تقدير.. فهو فعلا يستحق كل التقدير والثناء على فكرته ومضمونه يا باشمهندسة..  :good: 
 :f:  تسلم ايدك.. وتقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى الدائم لكى..

----------


## the_chemist

ما شاء الله
موضوع جميل 

تستحقين عليه التقدير و الثناء

و بالمناسبة وجوده في المنتديات نادر

شكرا

شكرا

----------


## boukybouky

> العزيزة\ بوكى بوكى..
> موضوع جميل جدااا.. بجد مفيش أجمل من فن العمارة الأسلامية عبر العصور..
> موضوع شدنى أوى من وقت الأوسكار وفوزه بشهادة تقدير.. فهو فعلا يستحق كل التقدير والثناء على فكرته ومضمونه يا باشمهندسة.. 
>  تسلم ايدك.. وتقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى الدائم لكى..


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهلاً بك يا سوما منورة يا جميلة  :f2: 
يا رب يخليكي بجد سعيدة برأيك ده جداً

تعرفي انا اللي بيفرحني بجد اني احس ان فيه اللي استفاد من الموضوع 

ده في حد ذاته شئ كبير اوي عندي علشان بحس اني عملت حاجة مفيدة 

الف شكر لك و دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ما شاء الله
> موضوع جميل 
> 
> تستحقين عليه التقدير و الثناء
> 
> و بالمناسبة وجوده في المنتديات نادر
> 
> شكرا
> 
> شكرا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

منور the_chemist  :f2: 
يا رب يخليك تسلم 

بجد رأي اعتز به جداً مش عارفة اقول ايه  :: 

و الله ده حاجة عظيمة ان فيه إنفراد في أبناء مصر ههههههههه

تعرف انا بالفعل كمان مش نزلته في اي مكان غير هنا في المنتدي

و بس زي ما قلت في موصوع علي الناصية كان فيه عضو معانا طلب مني

انه ينقله لموقع عامله عن مصر و انا وافقت حتي تعم الفائدة علي الجميع

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nefer

موضوع جميل جدا يا بوكى
تسلم ايديكى
لكن فيه عيب كبير جدا
إنه كشف لى إنى جاهل جدا بالقاهرة الإسلامية
بالرغم من عشقى لأجواء القاهرة الفاطمية 
لكن فيما يبدو أنى رأيت القشور فقط
و شوقتينى لزيارة هذه الأماكن
و التعرف عليها 
و الأهم هو تعريفى أبنائى بها
و هم للأسف من مواليد القاهرة
و مقيمين فيها و لم يروا النيل ولا الأهرام
و هذا الجيل للأسف أصبح منغلقا على التلفزيون
و لكن أتمنى أن يكون موضوع نداء لتعريف الآباء و الأبناء على القاهرة الإسلامية
و لكى خالص الأمانى بالتوفيق
و دوام التميز

----------


## boukybouky

> موضوع جميل جدا يا بوكى
> تسلم ايديكى
> لكن فيه عيب كبير جدا
> إنه كشف لى إنى جاهل جدا بالقاهرة الإسلامية
> بالرغم من عشقى لأجواء القاهرة الفاطمية 
> لكن فيما يبدو أنى رأيت القشور فقط
> و شوقتينى لزيارة هذه الأماكن
> و التعرف عليها 
> و الأهم هو تعريفى أبنائى بها
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تسلم يا رب ..ربنا يخليك nefer
تعرف ان انا زمان مش كان عندي نفس الإهتمام بالفن الإسلامي
لكن تقدر تقول من اولى كلية بدأ حبي لهذا الفن من خلال تعريفي به جيداً 
و حقيقي لما بتكلم عن هذا لازم أذكر الدكتور الراحل كمال الدين سامح فهو له فضل كبير في ذلك
و قررت يوما اني اعمل رحلة لهذه المعالم و بالفعل كانت رحلة ممتعة جدااااااااا
تقدر تقول معظم هذه الأماكن أنا الحمد الله زورتها و انا بكتب عنها كنت اكني شايفاها
و مش تتصور مقدار سعادتي لما بجد أحد استمتع و تركت تلك السلسلة شئ محبب لديه
بحس اني عملت شئ مفيد بجد  :: 
و ان شاء الله تاخد أبناءك في رحلة لمعالم مصر الإسلامية حتى يتشربوا نفس الروح 
كل الشكر لك نورت الموضوع :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## medhat mabrok

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك ونفعنا به*

----------


## boukybouky

> *مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك ونفعنا به*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

أهلاً و مرحباً بك أخي الكريم  :f: 

نورت المنتدى عامة و العمارة الإسلامية خاصة 

و سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك و ان تكون اول مشاركة لك فيه

و أتمنى أعرف رأيك في باقي الموسوعة

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*



 بسم الله ماشاء الله ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
مجهود رااااااااااااااائع مشرفتنا الغالية
كمية معلومات رهيييييبة
جزاكِ الله خيرا اختى ..
 وأثابكِ الجنة ان شاء الله..
 وأبعد الله عنكِ شر النفوس ..
 وحفظكِ باسمه السلام القدوس ..
 وجعل رزقكِ مباركا غير محبوس ..
 وجعل منزلتكِ عنده جنة الفردوس ..*

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> 
> 
> 
>  بسم الله ماشاء الله ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
> مجهود رااااااااااااااائع مشرفتنا الغالية
> كمية معلومات رهيييييبة
> جزاكِ الله خيرا اختى ..
>  وأثابكِ الجنة ان شاء الله..
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

منورة همس المشاعر و كل سنة و انت طيبة و رمضان كريم

الرائع هو تواجدك بجد أسعدتيني برأيك حقاً ربنا يبارك لك  :f: 

ياااااه مش فيه احسن من دعوة حلوة.. كده تسلمي لي  :Love: 

ربنا يتقبل منا جميعاً و لك بالمثل و زيادة

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## hassan lada

مذهل وأكثر من رائع وفن العماره الأسلاميه يصعب تكراره الأن وشكرا علي التقرير الممتاز :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## boukybouky

> مذهل وأكثر من رائع وفن العماره الأسلاميه يصعب تكراره الأن وشكرا علي التقرير الممتاز


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

أهلاً و مرحباً بك أخي حسن منور المنتدى و العمارة الإسلامية

ربنا يخليك و سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك

و حقيقي اشكرك جداً على رأيك الذي أعتز به

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## بكاء الحب



----------


## boukybouky

> 


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً بك بكاء الحب منورة المنتدى و موسوعة العمارة الإسلامية

سعيدة انها عجبتك و ربنا يخليكي الف شكر على ذوقك 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مستمع قديم

*بارك الله فيك وفى جهودك المتميزة التى اخرجت لنا هذه الموسوعة القيمة للعمارة الاسلامية فى مختلف العصور .*

*حقيقى لقد استفدت كثيرا من المعلومات التى يزخر بها الموضوع الرائع*

*وحقا كلمة شكر لا تكفى ... جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى*

----------


## boukybouky

> *بارك الله فيك وفى جهودك المتميزة التى اخرجت لنا هذه الموسوعة القيمة للعمارة الاسلامية فى مختلف العصور .*
> 
> *حقيقى لقد استفدت كثيرا من المعلومات التى يزخر بها الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *وحقا كلمة شكر لا تكفى ... جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ربنا يخليك مستمع قديم انت نورت المنتدى و نورت الموسوعة

الف شكر حقاً على كلماتك الرقيقة تسلم يا رب

و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مصراويةجدا

للرفع ..
ولي عودة للقراءة بتأني 
شكرا يا بوكى كا  :f:

----------

